# Thrunite TC20



## ncvarmint2016 (Dec 26, 2017)

Anybody else get a email about the new thrunite TC20? 3800 lumens using a 26650 battery. I may get a NW version. Looks like a nice light.
http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-tc20-3800-lumen-flashlight/


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Dec 26, 2017)

Looks like a great combination of power, size and price. Comes with a battery too. At 20% off at launch it seems like a really great option.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 26, 2017)

I ordered one at the 20% discount, in neutral white. I wish the high and turbo had been a bit lower, though. ~1200 and ~2500lm had been more useful because the gap between 320 and 1800lm is too big in my opinion.


----------



## vadimax (Dec 26, 2017)

As far as I know Thrunite always was realistic in its products output evaluation. They write OTF, not LED lumens. And they drive their lights close to the limit (modding adds not too much in performance area).


----------



## atbglenn (Dec 27, 2017)

I ordered one in neutral white. Got the 20% discount as well.


----------



## Ftsouth (Dec 27, 2017)

Just ordered one in NW for only $72.00 with the 20% off. I tried to also get a TN42 but they are sold out in the U.S. so I settled for a TN40S in NW.


----------



## JAS (Dec 27, 2017)

ncvarmint2016 said:


> Anybody else get a email about the new thrunite TC20? 3800 lumens using a 26650 battery. I may get a NW version. Looks like a nice light.
> http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-tc20-3800-lumen-flashlight/



No, I did not see any emails about the Thrunite TC20. I have been giving some thought to an LED flashlight that uses a 26650 battery. This could be a good choice. I might be inclined to get a 26650 light with more throw, however. I may have to do some searching and see if the Manker U21 is currently the king of 26650 throwers these days.


----------



## Capolini (Dec 27, 2017)

JAS said:


> No, I did not see any emails about the Thrunite TC20. I have been giving some thought to an LED flashlight that uses a 26650 battery. This could be a good choice. I might be inclined to get a 26650 light with more throw, however. I may have to do some searching and see if the Manker U21 is currently the king of 26650 throwers these days.



I know it is modded,,,however,My Manker U21vn XPL is 1700 lumen/260Kcd. W/the OSLON Black flat it is 800 lumen/465Kcd. V54 did not update the XPL numbers once he posted the Oslon numbers.

https://skylumen.com/collections/v54-lights/products/manker-u21vn-best-26650-thrower


----------



## search_and_rescue (Dec 27, 2017)

Yes I highly recommend the U21vn. VinhNguyen54 has progressed leaps and bounds in the past one year. Every single one of his products is a winner and then some.

I will soon be receiving the XSvn. Every serious field man needs Vinh’s most advanced no spill spotter. It is the best illumination tool I am aware of that will light beyond a thick windshield with minimal light spill blowback, a distraction problem that exists on every conventional flashlight no matter how throwy. But on Vinh’s newest XSvn with Oslon Black LED, spotting and scanning beyond even a Boeing 747-400 windshield for the correct runway markers is no problem with Vinh’s newest XSvn. Highly recommended supplemental safety illumination tool.


----------



## Bugdozer (Dec 28, 2017)

Ordered mine yesterday to replace the Olight R50 Seeker I picked up over Black Friday. Found out I really don't like it. 50 lumen low mode is way too bright especially taking the dongs out at 5AM. Looking forward to the TC20.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Dec 28, 2017)

Yup, don't want it too bright when you take the dong out.


----------



## aginthelaw (Dec 28, 2017)

Hugh Johnson said:


> Yup, don't want it too bright when you take the dong out.



That’s only a problem where Vinh comes from. A thief might be waiting to snatch your dong while it’s in your hands at the thuong truong


----------



## Bugdozer (Dec 28, 2017)

Hugh Johnson said:


> Yup, don't want it too bright when you take the dong out.



Oh dear, need to proof read.  Ether way, dong, dog, you just don't want too much light.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 29, 2017)

This looks like it is going to be one of Thrunites greatest hits since the TN4A. The TC20 is a Olight R50 3800 XHP 70 at $40 less the price of the Olight. The real kick in the rear? My new VERY expensive full R50 LE Kit uses the XHP70 and the Thrinite uses the more sophisticated XHP70.2 emitter. The Thrunite is going to have much better beam quality.

Well, my expensive R50 LE Kit does have one awesome charging set up. BUT...is the TC20 thermally regulated? The product page says nothing about that. Thrunites awesome side switch UI with the voltage level indicator in the center like that is SO perfect. The holster the TC20 comes with is vastly superior to my expensive R50.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Dec 29, 2017)

I have one on order too. This will be my first 26650 light. Sounds like it will compare, performance wise, to my 2016 Thrunite mini TN 30 in range at 320 meters...and a hair brighter. But in a more compact size. The 320 lumen mode is probably it's highest mode without getting hot. And that"s fine. Great run time at that level as well at 10+ hours. Will see how well they work when they start to roll in. I have been very pleased with all my Thrunites so far. No failures.


----------



## Soverign (Dec 30, 2017)

I ordered mine too. Should be a nice little light. 
This will replace my DN70. I like gaining a switch you can easily find/feel and a lanyard attachment. I will miss the OLED display.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Dec 30, 2017)

The run time on high vs turbo seems off. 
Going from high to turbo nets more than a 100% increase in brightness, but only a 10% decrease in battery life. Does Turbo step down due to heat?


-Turbo (3800 lumen; 130 minutes)
-High (1800 lumen; 145 minutes)
-Medium (320 lumen; 10.2 hrs)
-Low (38 lumen; 46 hrs)
-Firefly (0.5 lumen; 37 days)
-Strobe (2280 lumen; 180 minutes)


----------



## Badbeams3 (Dec 30, 2017)

offroadcmpr said:


> The run time on high vs turbo seems off.
> Going from high to turbo nets more than a 100% increase in brightness, but only a 10% decrease in battery life. Does Turbo step down due to heat?
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure both turbo and high will drop down to something lower...700ish lumens as a guess. Unless Thrunite has found some magic way to cool the light. Simply not enough mass to dissipate the amount of heat...


----------



## vadimax (Dec 30, 2017)

offroadcmpr said:


> The run time on high vs turbo seems off.
> Going from high to turbo nets more than a 100% increase in brightness, but only a 10% decrease in battery life. Does Turbo step down due to heat?
> 
> 
> ...



Logically thinking it should step down after a couple of minutes.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Dec 30, 2017)

Badbeams3 said:


> I have one on order too. This will be my first 26650 light. Sounds like it will compare, performance wise, to my 2016 Thrunite mini TN 30 in range at 320 meters...and a hair brighter. But in a more compact size. The 320 lumen mode is probably it's highest mode without getting hot. And that"s fine. Great run time at that level as well at 10+ hours. Will see how well they work when they start to roll in. I have been very pleased with all my Thrunites so far. No failures.



My TN12 will thermally sustain higher than 320 lumens and that has a much smaller head. Thrunite seems to be good with thermal management. I suspect they used a value that represents a typical use case.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 30, 2017)

offroadcmpr said:


> The run time on high vs turbo seems off.
> Going from high to turbo nets more than a 100% increase in brightness, but only a 10% decrease in battery life. Does Turbo step down due to heat?
> 
> 
> ...





The technical specs are highly misleading because they are according to ANSI-NEMA standard which means the runtime is measured until output is 10% of initial. Likely gathered regulated runtime at high mode of 1800lm I guess is 40-50min and 15-20min at turbomode. Therefore I think the levels are unnecessary high. But I may underrate the efficiency of the XHP 70 2nd gen LED; is it much higher than MT-G2, anyone who knows?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Dec 30, 2017)

Looks like the button might be raised a bit. Might be a little problem for some. I always twist the tail cap for total lockout.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Dec 30, 2017)

Swedpat said:


> The technical specs are highly misleading because they are according to ANSI-NEMA standard which means the runtime is measured until output is 10% of initial. Likely gathered regulated runtime at high mode of 1800lm I guess is 40-50min and 15-20min at turbomode. Therefore I think the levels are unnecessary high. But I may underrate; I don't know the efficiency of the XHP 70 2nd gen LED; is it much higher than MT-G2, anyone who knows?



Your suggesting it could sustain 1800 lumens for 45ish minutes? I wouldn't count on that. I'm thinking turbo for maybe 3ish minutes...high for perhaps 5~6 ish. Then run at some much lower level as is common for compact high lumen lights.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 30, 2017)

Badbeams3 said:


> Your suggesting it could sustain 1800 lumens for 45ish minutes? I wouldn't count on that. I'm thinking turbo for maybe 3ish minutes...high for perhaps 5~6 ish. Then run at some much lower level as is common for compact high lumen lights.



I don't know but I base my thought about Fenix PD40 MT-G2 which is measured to around 1,5hours at 1000lm so if the XHP 70 2nd gen is at least as efficient I think it's a fair guess. Therefore I wonder about how efficient XHP 70 2nd gen is compared to MT-G2. In my opinion a light should provide at least 1hour at the next highest mode and therefore I think the high and turbo mode of TC20 are unnecessary high. I am looking forward to some review with runtime graph. If TC20 can't provide more than a few minutes even at high mode it's a big drawback and I will use TC20 mostly at the 320lm mid mode as a tailstanding indoors light...
Anyway the price is great with 20% discount.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Dec 30, 2017)

Swedpat said:


> I don't know but I base my thought about Fenix PD40 MT-G2 which is measured to around 1,5hours at 1000lm so if the XHP 70 2nd gen is at least as efficient I think it's a fair guess. Therefore I wonder about how efficient XHP 70 2nd gen is compared to MT-G2. In my opinion a light should provide at least 1hour at the next highest mode and therefore I think the high and turbo mode of TC20 are unnecessary high. I am looking forward to some review with runtime graph. If TC20 can't provide more than a few minutes even at high mode it's a big drawback and I will use TC20 mostly at the 320lm mid mode as a tailstanding indoors light...
> Anyway the price is great with 20% discount.



I do think they should have had added a mode in between 320 and 1800. Something sustainable without overheating...but brighter than 320. Maybe 600 to 700ish for example.


----------



## totobel (Dec 30, 2017)

The whole goal of this light is massive power so the level of high and medium are just right i think, especially that its very floody. 1800lm floody is the same or even less brighr than a 1000lm xpl hi 
I also expect 1800lm forever without stepdown. Thrunite = very serious poop.
Its gonna fight mt tn4a, my most versatile light so far (can also run forever without stepdown)


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Dec 30, 2017)

It sounds like this light has ramping UI. I suspect the runtimes at predefined levels is just for reference. 
That would be great. If it can't sustain 1,800, you could lower it just a bit.


----------



## moshow9 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hugh Johnson said:


> It sounds like this light has ramping UI. I suspect the runtimes at predefined levels is just for reference.
> That would be great. If it can't sustain 1,800, you could lower it just a bit.


There is nothing on the product page to indicate that the TC20 has a ramping UI. Looking at the page, the UI seems to be the current Thrunite UI.



_*Turn ON/OFF 
*Single click the switch to turn the light on and off. 
_
_*To Change Modes: 
*When the light is on, long press the side switch to cycle through low, medium and high.
Shortcut to firefly: When the light is off, long press the side switch to get firefly mode.
Double click to turn to turbo from any mode. Another double click to get strobe._


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Dec 30, 2017)

I see. It says long press to cycle through low/medium/high. That's not ramping. It's the same interface as the TN4A. My mistake.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 30, 2017)

Badbeams3 said:


> I do think they should have had added a mode in between 320 and 1800. Something sustainable without overheating...but brighter than 320. Maybe 600 to 700ish for example.




I absolutely agree with that. Well; if TC20 puts out 1800lm for an hour I will be very happy! ;-)


----------



## seery (Dec 30, 2017)

Is the 20% off still available?


----------



## Tac Gunner (Dec 30, 2017)

While I wish it did have a mode between 320 and 1800, I can honestly say most of my lights gets used at a level of 150 or less. 320 for me is a good all around output and the two higher modes are just a nice to have bonus. Don't get me wrong, my XHP50 P60 build is nice to use and when I need to a compact light that will still light up a vast area, it gets used but that is a rare occasion anymore. With that said though, if I can swing it this light might just get added to my collection.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Dec 30, 2017)

seery said:


> Is the 20% off still available?



Yes, code is 2017XMAS. Good to the 5th of January. The code is good for all their lights.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Dec 30, 2017)

Tac Gunner said:


> While I wish it did have a mode between 320 and 1800, I can honestly say most of my lights gets used at a level of 150 or less. 320 for me is a good all around output and the two higher modes are just a nice to have bonus. Don't get me wrong, my XHP50 P60 build is nice to use and when I need to a compact light that will still light up a vast area, it gets used but that is a rare occasion anymore. With that said though, if I can swing it this light might just get added to my collection.



Thats true with me too. But still, seems a bit to large of a gap...


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Dec 30, 2017)

If this is the same driver as the TN4A it will have negligible parasitic drain.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 31, 2017)

that is a good question. But..I doubt it. The voltage LED in the center of the side switch is about the only thing TN kept from the TN4A which is of course just fine. The TC20 "next generation" XHP70 is supposed to be the XHP70.2. The original quad die very high output emitters until recently had very hard times trying to eliminate the PLUS symbol artifacts having what are 4 different LED's to far apart from each other. Any .2 XHP emitter is supposed to be the new more sophisticated version of the same thing just with the 4 separate LED's so close together this time that any PLUS sign artifacts should either be gone totally or very close to it.

The POWER requirement for the TC20...it would have to have totally different guts than the TN4A. That is saying a LOT as I have EVERY SINGLE TN4A VARIANT...they are just THAT good...


----------



## seery (Dec 31, 2017)

Badbeams3 said:


> Yes, code is 2017XMAS. Good to the 5th of January. The code is good for all their lights.


Much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Jan 3, 2018)

The code TC20 also works for this light. I don't know if that will be active longer than the Christmas code.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 3, 2018)

Anyone want to recommend a reasonably priced 26650 protected battery for backup to this light? I don't see one available on Thrunite's website. Or, should I wait cause not all 26650 cells are the same dimensions?


----------



## vadimax (Jan 3, 2018)

Badbeams3 said:


> Anyone want to recommend a reasonably priced 26650 protected battery for backup to this light? I don't see one available on Thrunite's website. Or, should I wait cause not all 26650 cells are the same dimensions?



Thrunites feature their own battery protection. Adding one more you reduce its performance.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 3, 2018)

vadimax said:


> Thrunites feature their own battery protection. Adding one more you reduce its performance.



The battery that comes with it is protected. So, that would be the safe bet considering we don't know if it supports flat tops or just button tops. We also don't know what length restrictions it might have.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 3, 2018)

Light is up on Amazon now. Strange...on Amazon they are saying it uses a a Cree XHP70B...that's "B"...instead of 70.2. Maybe the same thing? Also they are stating a throw of 350 meters instead of the 320 claimed on the Trunite web site. Any thoughts? Oh, and they are saying in stock on January 7th...instead of the 12th.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=tools&field-keywords=ThruNite+TC20


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 4, 2018)

Pic showing the charge port.


----------



## gnef (Jan 10, 2018)

Well, I just received mine, woohoo! It came earlier than anticipated. I have it charging right now.

For those that receive theirs and try to charge it immediately and it flashes purple, it is most likely due to a cardboard disc they use to prevent the positive terminal of the battery from connecting to the head, just unscrew the head, take it off, and then it should charge normally.

I really like the form factor though. It is just a bit taller than the TN4A form factor, but a lot more diminutive in the hand, which feels quite pleasant. The power button is raised, but I don't know if that will be a problem for me yet. 

Overall, this is the first flashlight that I've been excited about in a while.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Jan 10, 2018)

Awesome. Can't wait to hear impressions. Especially how long it can maintain high before step down, if at all.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 10, 2018)

gnef said:


> Well, I just received mine, woohoo! It came earlier than anticipated. I have it charging right now.
> 
> For those that receive theirs and try to charge it immediately and it flashes purple, it is most likely due to a cardboard disc they use to prevent the positive terminal of the battery from connecting to the head, just unscrew the head, take it off, and then it should charge normally.
> 
> ...



How well does it work on the 300ish lumen level? Good for walking a dog...general campground use?


----------



## Soverign (Jan 10, 2018)

Got mine today in the mail too! Really liking this light! And now that its dark, time to compare to my DN70 and R50 Pro Seeker.


----------



## gnef (Jan 10, 2018)

Badbeams3 said:


> How well does it work on the 300ish lumen level? Good for walking a dog...general campground use?



I think it would work great for those tasks. Depending on what you do on a campground, the low may be enough.

For me, the best part is the form factor for the variety of brightness levels and the runtime. It hits the best ratios for me.

I'm actually fairly ambivalent to the USB charging. This is my first light that uses it as it was never a selling point for me for any of the prior flashlights. It is convenient since I have these USB cables everywhere, but it also increases the complexity (and cost, though I consider the price more than reasonable for this model) of the light and adds a hole to the body of the flashlight. So, it is convenient, but I also don't mind removing batteries to recharge them, and I keep plenty of spares on hand so it is never a problem to just swap a battery in.


----------



## Treeguy (Jan 11, 2018)

Nice!

I didn't know about this until now. I'm a big Thrunite fan and this is a sweet looking light.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 11, 2018)

Soverign said:


> Got mine today in the mail too! Really liking this light! And now that its dark, time to compare to my DN70 and R50 Pro Seeker.



Alright, it's the next day  Can you share the impressions of your comparison?


----------



## ncvarmint2016 (Jan 11, 2018)

please share your impressions also, i am looking at the TC20 and the eagtac TX3G and the thehnite is $40ish cheaper but the eagtac has the more warmish tint i like 4000k vs. 5000k.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 11, 2018)

Got a shipping update, will be here today. Looking at the German Flashaholics site, several have received them. One was D.O.A...but the others are really loving them.

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/thrunite-tc20-mit-26650-laberthread.60925/

Still nothing up on YouTube.


----------



## Lumenwolf (Jan 11, 2018)

Looks like an interesting light. Will wait for some first impressions


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 11, 2018)

Alright, came in. Amazon box. Anodizing is perfect from what I can tell. Button is smaller than those used on the TN 30 and 36 and does protrude a bit, easy to find in the dark. Lockout is easy, short twist. Getting picky, wish they could have used the larger button. Lanyard did not come with the little guide pin so a little effort is required to attach it. Love the size for a general duty light. Getting picky again, maybe a hair to short in the hand...think I might like a 2X 26650 size...but not sure. Holster is average quality, nice but nothing to write home about. Led is perfectly centered and reflector clean. Battery level out of the box is 4.01 volts. Currently charging it for some playing tonight.


----------



## Soverign (Jan 11, 2018)

Ok, I am going out of town so this will be short but I will follow up next week with some photos.
R50 Pro Seeker has more spill than the TC20. Both seem to have the same throw and output levels close to each other. The TC20 does have firefly but I dont have a use for that yet. Both UI work almost the same. Build quality is great and I like the lanyard attachment point. Universal Micro USB vs cool unique magnetic charger. TC20 breaks down into 3 parts, Head, body, tail where the R50 only the tail comes off. 
As for the DN70, Its a bit smaller but performance is nearly identical to the TC20. 
My personal opinion is that the DN70 is almost too small, no lanyard hole and while I love the OLED display the buttons are hard to find without looking. R50 easier to hold, ramping UI requires no thought, button is easy to use. TC20 has a great button, ramping UI, lanyard hole. Only downside could possibly be that it breaks into 3 parts vs the 2 of the R50. DN70 and TC20 use standard Micro USB cable to charge. R50 has cool but unique magnetic cord. Vin over at Skyluman's modified R50 would be the ultimate light, I would just want a lanyard hole for my own preference. 

BrandDN70TC20R50Length113mm119mm128mm
Head38mm42mm42mmBody34mm34mm32mmBattery266502665026650Lumens380038002500Lux
26,30025,58022,000Throw325320300CREEXHP70XHP70XHP50Ultra low
0.5
Low
20
38
50
Mid
300
320
300
High
2500
1800
1200
Turbo
380038002500Coupon Price
$50
$72
$100


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 12, 2018)

The order status for my TC20 is still Awaiting fulfillment. And the order date is dec 26. The TN42 I ordered a week after is shipped today, though.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 12, 2018)

Did not get a chance to play with it outside cause rain and company. But playing with it inside I am having some issues with the turbo setting. It seems to be unreliable. For a fraction of a second it goes into turbo but then hops down. Not every time though. Another time it seemed to struggle...then the red light came on (fully charged battery). And generally I cannot tell much if any difference between high and turbo. I don't know if it's the battery not able to handle the amp draw...or the light itself. Either way, might just be my sample...or my particular battery. 

The light has no lube on the threads.

Button feels sloppy. And despite being raised, I found it a bit hard to find.

Light gets hot on high. A good thing as it means the heat is being transferred away from the LED and electronics to the body well. But do not think it will hold that level for an extended run...or be wise to try to. It does run very well at the 320 lumen setting, hardly gets warm at all. So my take...what we have here is a 320 lumen light with and excellent run time at that level...that can light up an area brightly for spotting, if only for a moment or two. 

Beam is very nice, smooth transition. For sure not a thrower, hotspot is large, great for general use.


----------



## gnef (Jan 13, 2018)

well, I've been playing with mine a bit more lately. I have no way of testing the brightness, but the amount of light coming out is reasonable to my expectations.

I do find the beam profile to be interesting in color. I bought the cool white version. the hot spot itself is cool white, but there is some creaminess of a neutral color around the hotspot, and then it is cool white beyond that again. I do not find it distracting, just an interesting tidbit.

I do recharge it often since I have micro usb everywhere. I don't find the cover difficult to remove, I usually just swipe my thumb across it, and it opens up easily enough.

The text printing wasn't perfect, but I use my lights, which means I drop them, which means they do not stay in pristine condition for very long anyway.

I actually use firefly the most since I use the light as I go around the house at night checking doors and the like before going to bed, and it is one feature I appreciate from thrunite from all the lights I've bought from them.

This light definitely gets warm quickly on turbo when I've played around with it. It is also considerably bright for its size when run on turbo. I don't find turbo to be that much more useful than high in most situations, but I definitely play the most with turbo. There is a significant difference in brightness, but at short distances it doesn't make that big of a difference. I use it in candle mode to light up a full room, and it works well for that, though it does get fairly warm on turbo when used in this manner.

This has quickly become my favorite light to carry in a jacket. I appreciate the form factor the most. Previously I used a TN4A Hi in my jacket pocket which I liked already - previous to that was the mini TN 30 which is enormous compared to these in a jacket pocket.

It is a great general use light for me, and I expect to use it for quite a while. It really does hit the right balance of factors for me in terms of size, brightness levels, ease of charging, etc. I have become a big fan of 26650 lights ever since my first 4sevens S12 and X10 which have been retired for a while now. I also have a convoy L6 which uses 26650 batteries which has the output as the TC20, which just astounds me considering the size of the TC20.

If you can't tell, I am quite happy with the light. Though, admittedly, I am typically quite happy with my lights when I first get them. I appreciate the advances each time I get the newer one (though with how bright and efficient they have become, I don't buy as often as I used to when things were changing so rapidly - anyone remember the Nuwai Q3?)


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 14, 2018)

Did a runtime test on the 320 lumen level...9 hours 55 minutes. While not quite the claimed 10.2 hours it has excellent runtime at that very useful level. Red light came on at 9 hours 30 minutes, so 25 minute warning time. I was not able to get the light to operate while charging as the paperwork states it will. Not even moonlight mode.

Several reviews are up now on this light...none compare it to the Imalent DN70, the main competition in this battery format size I think.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLYArAhMAfU


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 14, 2018)

Badbeams3 said:


> Did a runtime test on the 320 lumen level...9 hours 55 minutes. While not quite the claimed 10.2 hours it has excellent runtime at that very useful level. Red light came on at 9 hours 30 minutes, so 25 minute warning time. I was not able to get the light to operate while charging as the paperwork states it will. Not even moonlight mode.
> 
> Several reviews are up now on this light...none compare it to the Imalent DN70, the main competition in this battery format size I think.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLYArAhMAfU



That's good indeed. It definitely makes this light very useful. Then the question is if the high mode really is ~1800lm and what runtime it could be. I would like that it actually had been significantly lower for the sake of runtime and heat issues.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 14, 2018)

Swedpat said:


> That's good indeed. It definitely makes this light very useful. Then the question is if the high mode really is ~1800lm and what runtime it could be. I would like that it actually had been significantly lower for the sake of runtime and heat issues.



Yea, they really should have added a 700ish level. I can say the light does not heat up at all on 320...runs great, staying surprisingly cool.


----------



## totobel (Jan 14, 2018)

700lm doesnt look twice as bright as 350 lumens, its not linear for the eyes


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 14, 2018)

totobel said:


> 700lm doesnt look twice as bright as 350 lumens, its not linear for the eyes



True, think I have read it takes 3X. We are focused on a max brightness level without heating the battery and electronics.

I sprayed just a hair of WD-40 in the head and tailcap/spring area. And cleaned N greased the threads. The light is now working very well on high and turbo. Can now see a noticable difference between the two levels...and no flickering and red light. Starting to like this bright little light. Also thinking the 38 lumen 46 hour runtime level could be very useful should the power go out for an extended time...as can happen occasionally down here in Florida from storms. Makes for a nice ceiling bounce room light level.


----------



## totobel (Jan 17, 2018)

Can it keep the high level forever without stepdown ?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 17, 2018)

totobel said:


> Can it keep the high level forever without stepdown ?



Apparently, according to this review. I have not tried it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0V4AqgZOKvg


----------



## SKV89 (Jan 19, 2018)

Wow the specs seem amazing especially considering it can run at 1,800 lumens sustained for 2hrs 25mins per a review on Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078JLG5DB/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Just need to see some beam shot comparisons.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 19, 2018)

SKV89 said:


> Wow the specs seem amazing especially considering it can run at 1,800 lumens sustained for 2hrs 25mins per a review on Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078JLG5DB/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> Just need to see some beam shot comparisons.



Still this specification is misleading because it means until the output is 10% of initial, consequently 180lm.
I would be very happy if 1800lm is sustainable for 1hour. I guess more likely 40-50min.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 19, 2018)

The only way to tell if it steps down or not for sure(thermally regulated or timed step-down) is when someone does a runtime/output graph with a light meter. Our eyes are terrible at seeing changes in brightness, especially when it happens over time.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 19, 2018)

Tachead said:


> The only way to tell if it steps down or not for sure(thermally regulated or timed step-down) is when someone does a runtime/output graph with a light meter. Our eyes are terrible at seeing changes in brightness, especially when it happens over time.



That's definitely true. I would say that usually we don't notice a 30% decline if it occurs gradually, and in some cases not even a halvening. A luxmeter is good to have.


----------



## pkeuse (Jan 20, 2018)

Badbeams3 said:


> Anyone want to recommend a reasonably priced 26650 protected battery for backup to this light? I don't see one available on Thrunite's website. Or, should I wait cause not all 26650 cells are the same dimensions?



For what it's worth, I sent email to Thrunite, asking if they had or would have batteries available separately for the TC20 and according to Julia, they do not. She did say that the Nitecore NI2650DW would be OK.


----------



## CyberTrpr (Jan 20, 2018)

I just got my TC20 today and am very impressed with it. I have been a long time user of Zebralights but may carry this one a lot in the future. Does anyone know where you could get a pocket clip that would fit the larger body of this light? Is is around 33mm so most of the 18650 body clips will be too small. I have a carpendar side pant pocket that I carry in and this thing fits perfect. Just need a clip to keep it secure. I looked to see if anyone put a clip on their R50 or TM03 but didn’t find anything. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Zonk (Jan 21, 2018)

ThruNite's TC20 26650 battery is rated at 18.5Wh and Olight's 18650 3600 mAH battery is rated at 12.9 Wh. I don't know the weights of either of those batteries, but was thinking that from a battery weight vs. watt hour standpoint, the 18650 would be about twice as efficient as the best 26650s. Am I correct?


----------



## vadimax (Jan 22, 2018)

Zonk said:


> ThruNite's TC20 26650 battery is rated at 18.5Wh and Olight's 18650 3600 mAH battery is rated at 12.9 Wh. I don't know the weights of either of those batteries, but was thinking that from a battery weight vs. watt hour standpoint, the 18650 would be about twice as efficient as the best 26650s. Am I correct?



Nope  In high current application a good 18650 cell is roughly only half the capacity of a good 26650 cell:


----------



## Zonk (Jan 23, 2018)

From an overall lumen standpoint (adjusted for battery weight), would two 18650s likely be better suited to maximize lumens in the medium mode?

Are battery watt hours meaningless with regard to maximum overall lumen (when comparing a flashlight like the Marauder that uses 18650s with the TC20 which uses a 26650)?


----------



## Flash-O-Maniac (Jan 25, 2018)

I received my Thrunite TC20 today. There is something odd in the UI that I was not expecting and I'm wondering whether my sample has a glitch or if all the TC20's have the same UI. When I have the light in low for more than four seconds, then press and hold, it will go to medium as expected. When I have it in high for more than four seconds, then press and hold, it will go to low as expected. But when I have the light in medium for more than four seconds, then press and hold, instead of going to high as expected, it goes to low, then press and hold to medium, then press and hold to high. In other words it seems when it is in medium for long enough for memory to kick in, then next press and hold always takes it to low instead of going to high as I would have expected it to. Could some of you who also received your TC20 please check and see if your light goes to low next, or goes to high next when left in medium for more than four seconds, then press and hold. No big deal, I could live with the UI as it is, just curious to know if mine has a glitch or if they all work like this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## seery (Jan 25, 2018)

FOM - No glitch, it's standard/normal UI for Thrunite.


----------



## Flash-O-Maniac (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks seery - appreciate your response.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 26, 2018)

Yes, it's the same with TN models with same switch. Actually I like it and prefer it because I don't need to cycle through high mode if I want to step down from mid mode. In a case when I need instant high brightness a double click will give turbomode from any brightness level.


----------



## moshow9 (Jan 27, 2018)

Is there any type of electronic lockout on this light? I saw a video on youtube and it gets to the point where the tailcap will fall off to be able to lockout the light, which is to say it would be best to remove the battery if throwing this light in a pack.


----------



## seery (Jan 27, 2018)

Sadly, there is no ELO on the TC20.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 27, 2018)

moshow9 said:


> Is there any type of electronic lockout on this light? I saw a video on youtube and it gets to the point where the tailcap will fall off to be able to lockout the light, which is to say it would be best to remove the battery if throwing this light in a pack.



The guy doing the video realized his mistake and corrected it. It's not the tailcap you twist for lockout, just a slight twist at the head end and it's locked out...works great!

Also many videos show folks trying to open the rubber USB flap the wrong way...wrong end...I did too. But it's the other end...opens easily, once you know da trick...lol.

I have come to really like the light...great all around, general use light. And bright as heck.


----------



## andreas0401 (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Kivatch (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi !
I'm thinking about buying the TN20 to replace a Nitecore SRT7 which is not the best light for outdoor use.
I'm just affraid it's too short to be handled tightly.
Also, I don't like the Turbo for 3min approach and prefer thermo regulated lights such as the Zebralights. Is the TC20 thermo-regulated ? I see no mention of it.

I might go with the new SC600 mkIV or the Olight s5 Pro Seeker but the TN20 is much cheaper so it's worth questioning ...

Thank you !


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 28, 2018)

Today I picked up the TC20 NW from post office. Very nice light and a bit more compact than I expected. Tint is good and the brightness level seem to be pretty correct compared to the stated. Yes; the difference between mid and high is almost 6 fold which is too big, mid could be 500lm, it had been better in my opinion. 
Apart from that it's a very nice light. The switch feels good and is distinct and the hold comfort is very good.


----------



## Kivatch (Jan 28, 2018)

seery said:


> Sadly, there is no ELO on the TC20.



What is ELO ? Does it mean the light is not thermal regulated ?


----------



## seery (Jan 28, 2018)

Kivatch said:


> What is ELO?


Electronic Lock Out


----------



## moshow9 (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank you for the update Badbeams3, that makes it a possible option again. 



Kivatch said:


> What is ELO ? Does it mean the light is not thermal regulated ?


ELO stands for electronic lockout. Some lights can be mechanically locked out by breaking the battery connection with a twist of the tailcap (typically), or in this case slightly loosening the body from the head. Some lights can be electronically locked say a double press of the switch, or a press and hold of the switch, while the light is off. For a light that has electronic lockout, it will use an electronic switch and not a traditional clicky switch. In a light that has an electronic switch there will always be parasitic drain on the battery, as there is still a slight current being pulled while the light is off. A mechanical lockout will break the current. Both lockouts work to prevent accidental activation.


----------



## Kivatch (Jan 30, 2018)

moshow9 said:


> Thank you for the update Badbeams3, that makes it a possible option again.
> 
> 
> ELO stands for electronic lockout. Some lights can be mechanically locked out by breaking the battery connection with a twist of the tailcap (typically), or in this case slightly loosening the body from the head. Some lights can be electronically locked say a double press of the switch, or a press and hold of the switch, while the light is off. For a light that has electronic lockout, it will use an electronic switch and not a traditional clicky switch. In a light that has an electronic switch there will always be parasitic drain on the battery, as there is still a slight current being pulled while the light is off. A mechanical lockout will break the current. Both lockouts work to prevent accidental activation.



Thank you ! I ended up buying an EagleTac because the TC20 does not feature thermal regulation. I need this feature because I tend to use my lights in both warm or very cold environments. I really liked the TC20 form factor though. 

Here is a nice piece of information about the TC20 (in German, but just use the translate option of Chrome ...) :
https://www.lilahand.de/2018/01/16/laufzeitdiagramm-thrunite-tc20/


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 30, 2018)

Kivatch said:


> Thank you ! I ended up buying an EagleTac because the TC20 does not feature thermal regulation. I need this feature because I tend to use my lights in both warm or very cold environments. I really liked the TC20 form factor though.
> 
> Here is a nice piece of information about the TC20 (in German, but just use the translate option of Chrome ...) :
> https://www.lilahand.de/2018/01/16/laufzeitdiagramm-thrunite-tc20/



Wow, I'm surprised how well it performs at 1800 lumens. No drop off till 85ish minutes.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 30, 2018)

Badbeams3 said:


> Wow, I'm surprised how well it performs at 1800 lumens. No drop off till 85ish minutes.



:twothumbs!!!

Thanks for that information! This was far above what I dared to expect! It also shows that the efficiency of 2nd gen. XHP70 is higher than I could imagine. I am already very pleased with TC20 and this new information definitely makes it even better.


----------



## Rholder (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi all. Came to this thread for a bit of help with a charging issue. My original TC20 was charging fine (I think) but after a few weeks the button light wouldn’t turn any colour when the usb was plugged in. I had it replaced very quickly by ThruNite, however the replacement has exactly the same issue. I’m sure I’m doing everything right (white cap removed, head & tail screwed tightly, cable working in other devices etc) but I’m new to flashlights. Is this a common issue? Is there a simple solution?


----------



## Scenic (Nov 2, 2018)

Just ordered a TC20, first new light in 5 years! Looks like a great all-around light to modernize my fleet.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Nov 3, 2018)

I’ve loved mine! Definitely a good all-around light.


----------



## Scenic (Nov 5, 2018)

Rholder said:


> Hi all. Came to this thread for a bit of help with a charging issue. My original TC20 was charging fine (I think) but after a few weeks the button light wouldn’t turn any colour when the usb was plugged in. I had it replaced very quickly by ThruNite, however the replacement has exactly the same issue. I’m sure I’m doing everything right (white cap removed, head & tail screwed tightly, cable working in other devices etc) but I’m new to flashlights. Is this a common issue? Is there a simple solution?



I have a similar issue, mine turns red and charges, but the light just goes out when it's done - Does not turn blue like it's supposed to. Hoping it's ok.


----------



## Warp (Nov 5, 2018)

I've been playing with mine for several days now. Turbo mode doesn't work, either no go or drops down within a second or so, along with a brief red flash of the button LED (otherwise blue). The inner spring of the dual in the tailcap was broken off on arrival as well. 

It's pretty bright on high at least.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 6, 2018)

Warp said:


> I've been playing with mine for several days now. Turbo mode doesn't work, either no go or drops down within a second or so, along with a brief red flash of the button LED (otherwise blue). The inner spring of the dual in the tailcap was broken off on arrival as well.
> 
> It's pretty bright on high at least.



My TC20 drops down a bit after a few seconds at turbomode. 3800lm simply is too much for a single 26650. But I am very satisfied with high mode of 1800lm which can hold for 1,5hours or so. TN30 2016 works better for higher output(3000lm + for one hour). But it is powered by 4x18650s which means much more capacity than single 26650, also better heat dissipation with the larger head and mass.


----------



## Warp (Nov 7, 2018)

Swedpat said:


> My TC20 drops down a bit after a few seconds at turbomode. 3800lm simply is too much for a single 26650. But I am very satisfied with high mode of 1800lm which can hold for 1,5hours or so. TN30 2016 works better for higher output(3000lm + for one hour). But it is powered by 4x18650s which means much more capacity than single 26650, also better heat dissipation with the larger head and mass.



I just ordered an Orbtronic 5750mah IMR 26650, maybe that will help...

I went back and forth with some 26650 or quad 18650 with this purchase...never bought a light 'larger' than 1x18650 before...need a thrower now...Thrunite catapault v6 nw to stay with 26650 form factor like this TC20 or really go big with a Fenix TK75 2018 edition 4x18650. My decision may be swayed by the results of this Orbtronic IMR battery in the TC20


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 7, 2018)

Warp said:


> I just ordered an Orbtronic 5750mah IMR 26650, maybe that will help...
> 
> I went back and forth with some 26650 or quad 18650 with this purchase...never bought a light 'larger' than 1x18650 before...need a thrower now...Thrunite catapault v6 nw to stay with 26650 form factor like this TC20 or really go big with a Fenix TK75 2018 edition 4x18650. My decision may be swayed by the results of this Orbtronic IMR battery in the TC20



It will surely work better at turbomode with a high drain battery. I use Keeppower 6000mAh which has only 10A capacity but it's enough for high mode.


----------



## flash.... (Jun 18, 2019)

I Have just ordered and have one on the way... I am also interested in a clip to \ might fit this light?
Does anyone know of a generic clip or part from another light that also might work here?


----------



## sp5it (Jun 23, 2019)

Dropping turbo mode is from protection circuit PCB on battery. Remove it, problem gone or use other unprotected cells. 
Mike


----------

